# Dog Days of Summer!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, looks like summer has finally arrived here in Oregon..(YES!!!) so we put our patio furniture out . Sophie and Gabriel were taking full advantage of the sun..thought it be nice to see everyones "Dog Days of Summer" photos :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well..I already posted a picture of Whimsy with the same title. Dog days of summer. She is in a hammock swing. you two look like they are enjoying themselves!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

whimsy said:


> Well..I already posted a picture of Whimsy with the same title. Dog days of summer. She is in a hammock swing. you two look like they are enjoying themselves!


Yea..opps, I didn't look at the posts first ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

This is what Lizzie LOVES doing this summer-sitting on the porch. When I take her to potty she heads to the chairs. Here she is with Boots.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=37032&stc=1&d=1309700274


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing beats playing chase and wrestling in the grass with your brother and best friend!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looks like the boys are having a great time! I can't believe how big Finn is!!! wow, not a baby anymore, huh? 
The fencing looks great!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

imamurph said:


> Well, looks like summer has finally arrived here in Oregon..(YES!!!) so we put our patio furniture out . Sophie and Gabriel were taking full advantage of the sun..thought it be nice to see everyones "Dog Days of Summer" photos :whoo:


Diane, you are an optimistic one, aren't you??!  Are you in Western Oregon? The last few days have been wonderful! We can hope. I heard on the news last night that Portland had its first 48-hour stretch of clear skies since Nov 3/4 or 4/5 - anyway, long time coming!! I will take the cooler temps we are having though rather than the 100+ temps and humidity some other parts of the country are having. Although, my strawberries could use a little heat to ripen properly.

Tammy, the 'fencing' is just 30 inch tall ex-pens with extra poles from Home Depot that we put in occasionally for stability. We will see how long it holds up, but I am liking it at the moment! Looks a lot better than what we had up before! No, that Finn is not looking a whole lot like a baby these days. I swear he grows before my eyes!! His hair makes him look really pouffy!  He will be 4 months this week! :Cry:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda your new area looks great! I think you are ready for our play date soon! 
Imamurph what part of Oregon are you from? Not very many Oregonians on HF


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Finn is growing so fast! I love his fluffy tail!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophie enjoying the beautiful weather

Linda..we live near Portland..going down to the water front today. There's a Blues festival going on:whoo:


----------

